# Does ANYONE really know how we are paid on pools?



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

I visited our local partner support center to update some documents recently, while I was there I asked an associate what rate am I earning if I have a 2.0x and a passenger with no surge together in the same pool? She stuttered and started going on about how it was a complex algorithm that determined the rate and it was really hard to explain but she assured me I was making more by picking up all pools regardless of surge. I also emailed support this question and have yet to hear back. In my experience in both life and Uber the more complicated somebody tries to make something simple sound the more likely they are trying to pull the wool over your eyes. The answer to this question SHOULD be simple, like "its an average of all surges in the vehicle at any given time" or "you earn the rate of the highest surge in your vehicle at any given time" but I can't seem to find a straight answer. Can any of you ladies or gents enlighten me?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Nobody knows and this is the reason that we need to be unionized so we have a contract that spells out everything for us so we aren't being screwed.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

She's lying. I had a pool trip that cost less then $6. 1.9 miles or 2 miles if u round up. 

No other passenger pings came up.

So he made pennies on that trip.

When u have more passengers, they get it cheaper and you make a little more but depending on the distance, you could potentially lose out too, instead of breaking even (as if you were driving one passenger and had to go on the same route you just did with the three you picked up).

I really don't think pool makes u money...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, think about it, if Uberpool costs riders less, then we get paid less.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

well i gave I ride to 3 passengers non surge, 1 had a guest so 4 total it was a 15 minute trip in the city.......I hated doing it bc its a hassle picking up people in traffic, but I always thought Id get triple the fare minus maybe 25 percent, but no uber, its the same fare if you have one rider split 3 ways, so they save you do way more work and get screwed, so i got 6 bucks and they p[aid a whopping 2 bucks each, its a sad joke. at least if they enabled tips you could get some nice payouts


In the city half the requests are pool requests so if you dont agree to get robbed they can fire you for a low acceptence rate, i dont know how anyone tolerates this company, i drive 5 times a month vs 20 times before, bascially quit


----------



## Jim K (Dec 19, 2015)

Has anyone every asked their riders how much they Uber suggested that their rides would cost with Uber Pool? I have a few times. One time I had a ride to the airport (which would normally cost about $32 for one Uber X ride). The first passenger stated that the fare was 21.00, the second passenger, 19 and the third $18 - so I am assuming at the end of the ride that I would get around $58.00 -- NOPE -- all I got was $35. And of course with Uber Pool you are charged a rider safety fee for each rider - unbelievable. Not to mention that the safety of accepting another uber pool ride is not all that great.

I am not sure if Uber is pocketing the difference or not - but it makes absolutely no business sense to reduce the fares further from the quoted Pool rate.

For Uber it's all about passengers and never about drivers - it's a race to the bottom with fares until which time Uber has driverless vehicles.


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

there has to be some way to stop them, they put sidecar under and now they are after lyft, the price cuts are just going to keep going down, its real sad in my area in 6 months 1.30 to 85 cents, almost 50 percent. there is no reason for this, uber was just as popular 1 year ago, they have some crazy ulterior reason, I think its to make the price so low no one buys a car and to put lyft under.

Its a disgusting company and people should quit now


----------



## uberhernder (Oct 27, 2015)

Learned my lesson a while back about pool. NEVER PICK UP POOL AGAIN. actually havent driven for Uber since the rate cut.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Jim K said:


> One time I had a ride to the airport (which would normally cost about $32 for one Uber X ride). The first passenger stated that the fare was 21.00, the second passenger, 19 and the third $18 - so I am assuming at the end of the ride that I would get around $58.00 -- NOPE -- all I got was $35.


Bingo!


Jim K said:


> I am not sure if Uber is pocketing the difference or not


Of course, Uber's pocketing the difference! Where else would that difference in the what the Riders paid and what you got paid disappear to!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> I can't seem to find a straight answer. Can any of you ladies or gents enlighten me?


Read this thread in detail to learn what is happening with the payouts to Drivers on matched UberPool rides:
*The next big lawsuit will be #UberPoolLAWSUIT*


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

Of the many issues I have with the way Uber conducts itself with regard to us, the drivers, this has got to be one of the most infuriating. I just want to know how much I'm making and how that amount is calculated....
1) Pick up pax A with a 2.0x surge
2)Pick up pax B with no surge
3)Drive 2 miles with both A and B in vehicle
4)Drop pax A
5)Drop pax B

What rate am I earning during each step of this fairly routine trip and why? We all run into a version of this scenario on a very regular basis and its shitty that none of us really know how we're getting paid. Pool trips are annoying in nature but perhaps some of the hate that we have for pool is based on how little we know about it in regards to our payment, at least X rates can be explained.... Still no email back from Uber to clarify, hope they don't deactivate my ass for asking.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Drivers should stop doing surgeless Uberpool rides and driving poorly rated passengers.


----------



## gman (Jul 28, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> Of thexample. issues I have with the way Uber conducts itself with regard to us, the drivers, this has got to be one of the most infuriating. I just want to know how much I'm making and how that amount is calculated....
> 1) Pick up pax A with a 2.0x surge
> 2)Pick up pax B with no surge
> 3)Drive 2 miles with both A and B in vehicle
> ...


Pretty sure the 2nd pax wipes out your surge in this example. A surge is the only reason to do pool in the first place. If you've got one on surge then don't pick up any more riders.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jim K said:


> For Uber it's all about passengers and never about drivers - it's a race to the bottom with fares until which time Uber has driverless vehicles.


Actually, it's probably more accurate that it's all about Uber ... sure Uber needs to keep the pax happy; but Uber site still tells pax that Safe Ride Fee is $1 in US ... but most cities got an SRF bump a few weeks ago ... our SRF is $1.30, $1.40 or $2.40 (depending on where pax is picked up) ... and as a pax too, I was never told that the SRF was going to increase or even that it had increased, it just showed up on my receipt.

And it is a race to the bottom between Lyft & Uber ... craziness. Regularly, I get pax telling me that they were perfectly fine with the previous rates ... some of whom give me a square tip to compensate for the fare reduction.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

afrojoe824 said:


> lol Pool only on 2x surge. don't accept 2nd ping unless surge is higher than first surge.


it all depends on where the pax are going,which of course, we don't know. You can still make money on say 3.0x 1st surge and 1.8x second surge



uberdriverfornow said:


> Nobody knows and this is the reason that we need to be unionized so we have a contract that spells out everything for us so we aren't being screwed.


I know, fah show



sellkatsell44 said:


> She's lying. I had a pool trip that cost less then $6. 1.9 miles or 2 miles if u round up.
> 
> No other passenger pings came up.
> 
> ...


If he made pennies on that trip, then hey probably would only have made a couple more pennies if that same trip was UberX instead of Pool



Jim K said:


> Has anyone every asked their riders how much they Uber suggested that their rides would cost with Uber Pool? I have a few times. One time I had a ride to the airport (which would normally cost about $32 for one Uber X ride). The first passenger stated that the fare was 21.00, the second passenger, 19 and the third $18 - so I am assuming at the end of the ride that I would get around $58.00 -- NOPE -- all I got was $35. .


So, before you asked the rider, before you even accepted pool, are you saying you had NO clue how Uber would pay you for a pool trip?????????



uberhernder said:


> Learned my lesson a while back about pool. NEVER PICK UP POOL AGAIN. actually havent driven for Uber since the rate cut.


Well, I'd never pick up a regular rate pool, but not because its a pool, simply because of the rate per mile. This also apply to regular UberX, I would never do an reg rate UberX either. Its not the type of ride, its the amount it pays.....



SloanJones said:


> Of the many issues I have with the way Uber conducts itself with regard to us, the drivers, this has got to be one of the most infuriating. I just want to know how much I'm making and how that amount is calculated....
> 1) Pick up pax A with a 2.0x surge
> 2)Pick up pax B with no surge
> 3)Drive 2 miles with both A and B in vehicle
> ...


This is easy. But if you pick up both passengers real close, and/or drop off both passenger real close, you don't make much money. In this situation is the worst case pool, because picking up 2 people really wont pay you more than if you had only picked up 1 pool pax. You just gotta know and remember how pool works: it only pays extra when you have to go off route. If they being at same place and end a same place, guess what, you did go off route, so no extra money, or no longer trip that uber promotes keeps you on the road longer. I'll say it again, UberPool depends on where pax go. Since we can't see destination in waybill anymore, its all pot luck

So in your case:
1) 2.0x surge of course
(between 1 and before 2) You are making 2.0x surge as you start to drive and before you get any pings for a 2nd pax.(if you drive 3 miles first you get those 3 at surge)
2)you are making regular rate once you get the ping and start driving to pax B
3)Depends on who the nav says you are dropping off next at this point(Uber determines this simply by where pax are going) so You are making 2.0surge since you said pax A
4)after you drop pax A off, you switch over to making no surge, just a regular rate until you get to
5) trip over



Agent99 said:


> Drivers should stop doing Uberpool rides. If they don't stop 100%, at least they should first stop doing pool rides of poorly rated passengers.


Do high surge pools only



gman said:


> Pretty sure the 2nd pax wipes out your surge in this example. A surge is the only reason to do pool in the first place. If you've got one on surge then don't pick up any more riders.


Again it all depends on where pax are going. Example.
Pax A has 3.5x surge, Pax B has 0.0x surge (reg rate)
Now if pax is going 25miles,and B is going5miles,then after you drop off B after 5 miles, you getting 3.5x surge for the 20miles afterwards.
Learn how pool works, then exploit it: lollygag and take bad routes. pax wont complain because remember its a pool so they can't be in a rush, they have set a rate,so if you missed a highway turn by 15miles and 20minutes.... You get paid for that 15miles, and but neither pax(s) do......

UberX and UberPool wil suck if the distance of either is short. So its funny how people cry how Pool pays pennies, but wont cry when a 1.2 mile UberX pays pennies as well, smh

Work Uber over, don't let Uber work you!!!


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> it all depends on where the pax are going,which of course, we don't know. You can still make money on say 3.0x 1st surge and 1.8x second surge
> 
> I know, fah show
> 
> ...


You make a great point. Only pick up an Uberpool request if the first passenger is a high surge ride and a second passenger (if any) is also a high surge.

I would add something to this though. Be careful that the first or second pool passenger does not have a low rating. That might indicate he primarily does short rides (or other problems).


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> I visited our local partner support center to update some documents recently, while I was there I asked an associate what rate am I earning if I have a 2.0x and a passenger with no surge together in the same pool? She stuttered and started going on about how it was a complex algorithm that determined the rate and it was really hard to explain but she assured me I was making more by picking up all pools regardless of surge. I also emailed support this question and have yet to hear back. In my experience in both life and Uber the more complicated somebody tries to make something simple sound the more likely they are trying to pull the wool over your eyes. The answer to this question SHOULD be simple, like "its an average of all surges in the vehicle at any given time" or "you earn the rate of the highest surge in your vehicle at any given time" but I can't seem to find a straight answer. Can any of you ladies or gents enlighten me?


in LA it's very simple, you just make Half the posted rate for each rider. So the X2, pays you X1, and the no surge guy pays X0.5 rate. The minimum pay out with pool for 1 rider a short distance is only $0.80 cents. So Don't Ever do Pool...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> in LA it's very simple, you just make Half the posted rate for each rider. So the X2, pays you X1, and the no surge guy pays X0.5 rate. The minimum pay out with pool for 1 rider a short distance is only $0.80 cents. So Don't Ever do Pool...


well, this is wrong, and misleading
min fare per trip will always kick in for UberPool,just like it does for UberX short rides. Like min fare is $5.35 in my market. If I have pool with 1 pax only and they go 2 blocks (or say 0.2 miles),you get $5.35 gross, not 80 cents... Same way if you had a UberX ride that went 4 blocks, I'd still get paid $5.35 gross.

Like I said, its not about Pool, its about how far the pax goes. UberX still sucks almost bad as pool in those cases

learn how pool works,then figure out how you can make money off of it..
I've made good money off hi surge pool rides, matched or not


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well, this is wrong, and misleading
> min fare per trip will always kick in for UberPool,just like it does for UberX short rides. Like min fare is $5.35 in my market. If I have pool with 1 pax only and they go 2 blocks (or say 0.2 miles),you get $5.35 gross, not 80 cents... Same way if you had a UberX ride that went 4 blocks, I'd still get paid $5.35 gross.
> 
> Like I said, its not about Pool, its about how far the pax goes. UberX still sucks almost bad as pool in those cases
> ...


So in LA it's half the normal x rate for each rider, subject to a minimum fare?


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok folks, I have received an email with the official Uber response, here it is ....

My email:

Hello,

Just a quick question on the pay structure of Uberpool. If I have two different passengers with two different surges at once, what is the rate I am earning? For example, if I have a passenger at 2.0x and one at 1.2x what is the rate for my payout? I went in to the partner support center a while back and asked an associate this question and they were unable to answer so any help you could provide would be great!


The response:

Thanks for reaching out. I'm happy to help.

Different legs of the same POOL trip can surge independently of each other (and one or the other may not have surge pricing, since surge is based on demand at the time the rider requests). This means you may receive different pricing rates for the two legs of your trip.

In your example, if the 1st rider trip was surged x2.0, your fare will reflect the particular surged multiplier. And your 2nd rider is x1.2, your fare will also reflect the surged multiplier said and you just simply add up both fares and that is your earnings for both trips in uberPOOL.

I hope I was able to provide you a helpful information. If there is anything else, please let me know so that I can assist you further.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

SloanJones said:


> I visited our local partner support center to update some documents recently, while I was there I asked an associate what rate am I earning if I have a 2.0x and a passenger with no surge together in the same pool? She stuttered and started going on about how it was a complex algorithm that determined the rate and it was really hard to explain but she assured me I was making more by picking up all pools regardless of surge. I also emailed support this question and have yet to hear back. In my experience in both life and Uber the more complicated somebody tries to make something simple sound the more likely they are trying to pull the wool over your eyes. The answer to this question SHOULD be simple, like "its an average of all surges in the vehicle at any given time" or "you earn the rate of the highest surge in your vehicle at any given time" but I can't seem to find a straight answer. Can any of you ladies or gents enlighten me?


I will tell you, you are doing 2 rides for the price of one.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> So in LA it's half the normal x rate for each rider, subject to a minimum fare?


no, im sure your market has a rate chart for pool. When you do pool, it doesn't matter how many riders you get (except that you may go further), you get paid for how far and how long you drive. You could UberPool up to 8 diff pax, still doesn't change HOW you get paid (the rate), just that the more people normally means longer rides so more pax will change how MUCH you get paid



SloanJones said:


> In your example, if the 1st rider trip was surged x2.0, your fare will reflect the particular surged multiplier. And your 2nd rider is x1.2, your fare will also reflect the surged multiplier said and you just simply add up both fares and that is your earnings for both trips in uberPOOL.
> 
> .


which is exactly what I said and explained in that other guys scenario with 2.0x surge and non surge



I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> I will tell you, you are doing 2 rides for the price of one.


um, NO
this assumes that if you do a pool with 2 pax, and the total that the pax pay is $50, that you would get paid $25
that's not how pool works no how you get paid
so telling people you do 2 rides for the price of 1, is just flat out wrong
and if you go back in this post and read where the guy asked the pax how much the paid, it didn't come out to "2 for the price of 1"

Yes you get paid less than the total of both pax, but it'll always be more than half of what they paid

But it should be no surprise how much you get paid for pool, Uber lays its all out in a rate chart for you just like they always been doing for UberX!


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> no, im sure your market has a rate chart for pool. When you do pool, it doesn't matter how many riders you get (except that you may go further), you get paid for how far and how long you drive.
> 
> which is exactly what I said and explained in that other guys scenario with 2.0x surge and non surge
> 
> ...


I know how uber fool works, done plenty of them when I used to drive, don't try to tell me how it works, it works for the pax and Uber, not the driver.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I_Love_Uber_Not said:


> I know how uber fool works, done plenty of them when I used to drive, don't try to tell me how it works, it works for the pax and Uber, not the driver.


Fine, I wont tell you how it works
However the truth is if you tell people that when you do pool, you do 2 rides for the price of 1, then you are telling a flat out lie.
So don't get mad at me for spewing the truth and educating people, while obviously, you are just telling your opinion on pool,because in real life, thats not how it works or how much you get paid

There may be a case where it is real close to exactly half ,where both pax are at same location and they both go to exact location, is the only scenario where this could happen,but you would still be at least more that 50% of both pax fare(even if its 50.05%).But either way, "2 for 1" is simply not how pool is calculated


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> well, this is wrong, and misleading
> min fare per trip will always kick in for UberPool,just like it does for UberX short rides. Like min fare is $5.35 in my market. If I have pool with 1 pax only and they go 2 blocks (or say 0.2 miles),you get $5.35 gross, not 80 cents... Same way if you had a UberX ride that went 4 blocks, I'd still get paid $5.35 gross.
> 
> Like I said, its not about Pool, its about how far the pax goes. UberX still sucks almost bad as pool in those cases
> ...


I was paid in LA only $0.80 cents for a ride, I sent several emails to uber, and they replied that this was the correct payout. I also went to the Uber office and they agreed that lowest pay to a driver on pool is 0.80 cents.. I did finally get paid the normal minimum to the driver of $2.40 but only after I sent enough emails to different Customer Service Reps until I found one that would pay me.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> I was paid in LA only $0.80 cents for a ride, I sent several emails to uber, and they replied that this was the correct payout. I also went to the Uber office and they agreed that lowest pay to a driver on pool is 0.80 cents.. I did finally get paid the normal minimum to the driver of $2.40 but only after I sent enough emails to different Customer Service Reps until I found one that would pay me.


$2.40 is min pay? YIKES


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> Ok folks, I have received an email with the official Uber response, here it is ....
> 
> My email:
> 
> ...


they still didn't tell you how much % you get paid as it's a discount to the passenger. All they said is " the surge rate reflects that" lol, reflects what?! More uber bull


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> no, im sure your market has a rate chart for pool. When you do pool, it doesn't matter how many riders you get (except that you may go further), you get paid for how far and how long you drive. You could UberPool up to 8 diff pax, still doesn't change HOW you get paid (the rate), just that the more people normally means longer rides so more pax will change how MUCH you get paid
> 
> which is exactly what I said and explained in that other guys scenario with 2.0x surge and non surge
> 
> ...


you must work for uber and are a mole


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

fork2323 said:


> you must work for uber and are a mole


then obviously you don't know me
anybody that reads my post knows that im not
but you call me a mole simply because I research things and find out how they work,instead of blurting out wrong info. ah okay, I'll be a mole then if thats the definition of one


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

FWIW...I checked the passenger app in Los Angeles and there is no minimum fare shown for Uberpool.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

fork2323 said:


> I was paid in LA only $0.80 cents for a ride, I sent several emails to uber, and they replied that this was the correct payout. I also went to the Uber office and they agreed that lowest pay to a driver on pool is 0.80 cents.. I did finally get paid the normal minimum to the driver of $2.40 but only after I sent enough emails to different Customer Service Reps until I found one that would pay me.


And how much time did you waste doing that, too get the other $2, seriously, when will you people learn.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

fork2323 said:


> you must work for uber and are a mole


A mole in a hole is better than a horse of course or an a-hole in a foal. The intention of a mole is to stay off the dole and a mile of guile is his goal.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> then obviously you don't know me
> anybody that reads my post knows that im not
> but you call me a mole simply because I research things and find out how they work,instead of blurting out wrong info. ah okay, I'll be a mole then if thats the definition of one


I only stated that as you listed how much uber's, not how much the driver gets paid. A normal uber tactic to make it seem like the drivers get paid more, when it's really minus the 20%-25% Uber fee plus minus the fake Uber safe rider fee. So your quote of the driver gets paid over $5 for any ride is blatant uber speak, thus seemed like uber propaganda mole talk.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Agent99 said:


> FWIW...I checked the passenger app in Los Angeles and there is no minimum fare shown for Uberpool.


Theres no need for that because pool rides will always give the pax a price.and that price will e a min rate. And if you look at forks post, he said yall do have a min in los angelos, just like theres a min fare in all markets of the US



fork2323 said:


> I only stated that as you listed how much uber's, not how much the driver gets paid. A normal uber tactic to make it seem like the drivers get paid more, when it's really minus the 20%-25% Uber fee plus minus the fake Uber safe rider fee. So your quote of the driver gets paid over $5 for any ride is blatant uber speak, thus seemed like uber propaganda mole talk.


Its no secret how muh the driver gets paid, its listed in your UberPool rate schedule, smh. Techincally , as long as pax go a nice distance, you will get paid more for pool rides. Just like technically 1.2 is greater than 1.1

And obviously you arent reading or comprehending what I wrote. At all. First i said in MY MARKET. 2nd I said i get paid $5.35 gross for any UberPool or UberX ride. Fact. Do you know what gross is? And common sense should tell you there are different min fares for each market, smh. Did you just start driving last week? So no driver would get $5 unless that is their min fare in their market. I thought this was common knowledge,smh.

Simmer down and actually go back and read what I wrote. If you claim i work for UBer or am a mole than that would mean everything I wrote about pool is definiately correct right?? Smh


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Got a .50 usc/pool payment once.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

bedouin said:


> Got a .50 usc/pool payment once.


Sorta misleading, This was a matched pool though right? That means there's another fare that you didn't post. Otherwise it looks like you did a pool ride for just 50 cents. All matched pool rides will have 2 fares to get your total for the ride.

Also, pax went 0.7 miles. If it was UberX you still wouldnt make any money. As mentioned, you'll never make anything more than min fare on any type of Uber ride with pax going less than a mile. So the problem here is short ride, not Pool


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

So, even though 2nd pax pays a pick up fee AND pays minimum fare, the driver only gets the miles/minute portion of the ride?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JimS said:


> So, even though 2nd pax pays a pick up fee AND pays minimum fare, the driver only gets the miles/minute portion of the ride?


No, you get the pickup fee from the first pax. You get the min fare no matter if you get 1 pax that goes 4 blocks only, or if you get 2 pax that all together go 6 blocks(total of 2 pax together going less than a mile). Its just like UberX, once you start a pool trip, no matter what happens,when pool trip is over, you will always get at least min fare,no matter how many times people post the 2nd pax fare only, to make it seem like you're getting paid less than a buck, to transport 2 people, smh

I would never do pool trips around major college campuses, complete waste of time


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> In your example, if the 1st rider trip was surged x2.0, your fare will reflect the particular surged multiplier. And your 2nd rider is x1.2, your fare will also reflect the surged multiplier said and you just simply add up both fares and that is your earnings for both trips in uberPOOL.


To me the Uber guy makes it sound like you add both fares to come up with a total amount, which is definitely not the case.... would be awesome if each pax was an independent fare. I guess long story short is we're getting screwed on pool and to be honest I still don't clearly and definitively understand the fare breakdown and payout structure


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> To me the Uber guy makes it sound like you add both fares to come up with a total amount, which is definitely not the case....
> 
> I still don't clearly and definitively understand the fare breakdown and payout structure


You do add up both fares sort of, esp if pax are on different surge rate. Each leg of the pool ride pays a different amount of fare (if surge). Add those 2 up and thats how much you get paid. However, that is clearly different than adding up both fares of what PAX are charged (you add up both fares of how Uber pays you on the UberPool pay schedule)

And unless im writing in invisible ink, I clearly explained how UberPool works. The only time confusion may be involved is with 2 pax which are both surges at different surge rates. If both pax are on no surge, then there should be absolutely no confusion on understanding the fare breakdown and payout structure. All you have to do is look at the UberPool pay schedule: it clearly tells you with absolutely no ambiguity on how much you get paid .

Say the UberPool pay schedule says:

base: $1.00
per min: $0.11
per mile: $0.70

So for example, take a non surge trip,you pick up 3 different pax, you drive a total of 5 miles for 25min, where in the world can any confusion be about how much you are paid?

looking at the above pay schedule, simply multiply the 5 by 70 cents, multiply the 25 by 11cents, and add $1: thats how much you get paid


----------



## SloanJones (Sep 23, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> You do add up both fares sort of, esp if pax are on different surge rate. Each leg of the pool ride pays a different amount of fare (if surge). Add those 2 up and thats how much you get paid. However, that is clearly different than adding up both fares of what PAX are charged (you add up both fares of how Uber pays you on the UberPool pay schedule)
> 
> And unless im writing in invisible ink, I clearly explained how UberPool works. The only time confusion may be involved is with 2 pax which are both surges at different surge rates. If both pax are on no surge, then there should be absolutely no confusion on understanding the fare breakdown and payout structure. All you have to do is look at the UberPool pay schedule: it clearly tells you with absolutely no ambiguity on how much you get paid .
> 
> ...


The main point of this thread was to ascertain the pay with multiple different surges in the car


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SloanJones said:


> The main point of this thread was to ascertain the pay with multiple different surges in the car


I mean cool, we can go with that. But I clearly explained the surge scenarios as well. And several posts after that, you still saying you don't understand the payment and fare structure. So either you really DON'T want to know how surge pools are paid, or you just want to hear the same thing I said from somebody else. Because the answer has already been posted


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Sorta misleading, This was a matched pool though right? That means there's another fare that you didn't post. Otherwise it looks like you did a pool ride for just 50 cents. All matched pool rides will have 2 fares to get your total for the ride.
> 
> Also, pax went 0.7 miles. If it was UberX you still wouldnt make any money. As mentioned, you'll never make anything more than min fare on any type of Uber ride with pax going less than a mile. So the problem here is short ride, not Pool


USC has a special deal with Uber. The University pays for student's Uber rides within a 2 mile radius of the campus (during certain time periods), and it shows up as "USC/Pool" on the driver app. Rarely does a USC ride get matched, since they're all so short. The campus is great if you need raw numbers, but horrendous if you need to actually make money. I tend to turn off Uber entirely if I find myself near the USC campus. I do OK on Lyft near there.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

JuanMoreTime said:


> USC has a special deal with Uber. The University pays for student's Uber rides within a 2 mile radius of the campus (during certain time periods), and it shows up as "USC/Pool" on the driver app. Rarely does a USC ride get matched, since they're all so short. The campus is great if you need raw numbers, but horrendous if you need to actually make money. I tend to turn off Uber entirely if I find myself near the USC campus. I do OK on Lyft near there.


yeah I heard something about USC doing this. I would stay away from there for money. However, seems like it may help because pools rides in my area (say you had 4 different pax) would count as 4 rides if you were trying to reach your 95min to get platinum and get paid 2.0x every ride


----------

